# [CLOSED] Free crafting of all cherry blossom items if you give me the materials!



## Jhin (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello all! After some good ol' fashioned grinding which I am 99% certain has taken off some of my lifespan, I have managed to collect all 14 of the cherry blossom recipes. I figured I would give a little back to the community and offer free crafting of any and all items, so long as you can provide me the materials for it!

The way I was hoping to do this was to have you post what you want crafted, PM me a dodo code, and I will come to your island to do it! Leave a simple DIY workbench and all the needed materials for your items by your airport, and I will do all the work, drop them back on the floor for you, and be on my merry way.

No payment is needed, but I won't turn away any tips 

Here are the required materials for all recipes, please bear in mind I won't do any colour customisation -

*Cherry-blossom pond stone*


Spoiler



10 stone, 3 cherry-blossom petals



*Cherry-blossom-petal pile*


Spoiler



5 cherry-blossom petals



*Cherry-blossom bonsai*


Spoiler



6 cherry-blossom petals, 2 hardwood, 3 clump of weeds, 3 clay



*Cherry-blossom branches*


Spoiler



8 cherry-blossom petals, 4 tree branches, 5 clay



*Outdoor picnic set*


Spoiler



10 cherry-blossom petals



*Blossom-viewing lantern*


Spoiler



6 cherry-blossom petals, 4 hardwood



*Cherry-blossom clock*


Spoiler



5 cherry-blossom petals, 1 iron nugget



*Cherry-blossom-trees wall*


Spoiler



10 cherry-blossom petals, 5 hardwood



*Sakura-wood wall*


Spoiler



5 cherry-blossom petals, 10 wood



*Cherry-blossom flooring*


Spoiler



10 cherry-blossom petals, 20 clumps of weeds



*Sakura-wood flooring*


Spoiler



5 cherry-blossom petals, 10 wood



*Cherry-blossom umbrella*


Spoiler



7 cherry-blossom petals



*Cherry-blossom pochette*


Spoiler



6 cherry-blossom petals



*Cherry-blossom wand*


Spoiler



3 cherry-blossom petals, 3 star fragments


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 4, 2020)

Can I just get a cherry Blossom wand? Gonna PM u a code


----------



## Jhin (Apr 4, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Can I just get a cherry Blossom wand? Gonna PM u a code


Sure thing!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 4, 2020)

hi theree ! please may i have the bonsai, and umbrella? c:

i'm just gathering petals so please hold on aha~ :3


----------



## MochiACNL (Apr 4, 2020)

Can I get the pochette?


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 4, 2020)

Can I get the cherry blossom pond stone, cherry blossoms tree wall, cherry blossom flooring, and blossom viewing lantern?


----------



## asometori457 (Apr 4, 2020)

Can i get the pochette?


----------



## blathersfan420 (Apr 4, 2020)

can i get the viewing lamp please


----------



## Jhin (Apr 4, 2020)

Woooah I forgot to check on this, sorry everyone! Will do everyone listed above, just send me dodo codes and get your materials!


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 4, 2020)

if you are taking any more requests, would i be able to get a pochette and pond stone?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 4, 2020)

If you are still on i would like a Cherry blossom bonsái, a cherry blossom branches, cherry blossom tree wall and cherry blossom flooring, thank you in advance.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 4, 2020)

I'd be happy to craft those for you, gather your mats and send me dodo codes and I'll be on my way once I'm done with current dms!


----------



## belle (Apr 4, 2020)

I would like lantern x2, pond, and umbrella

I'll tip thanks


----------



## Simplyynina (Apr 4, 2020)

i would also love it if you could make bonsai, branch,  picnic set, and lantern ^^ my dodo code is 38PWP


----------



## Meredith11 (Apr 4, 2020)

Can i get a pochette pls?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 4, 2020)

Ok I think I will close this for now, everyone who posted above will get their items. Just gather your mats and send me a dodo code! Please no more requests until I reopen this ty


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

I have some spare time today for more requests, so open again for a little bit!


----------



## Chipl95 (Apr 6, 2020)

Can I have the petal pile, the branches, the lantern, the sakura wood wall and flooring, and the cherry blossom umbrella please?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

Chipl95 said:


> Can I have the petal pile, the branches, the lantern, the sakura wood wall and flooring, and the cherry blossom umbrella please?


Sure thing, just get the materials ready for me and PM a dodo code when you're ready!


----------



## immyshine (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi there first of all I wanna say thank you for doing this and also putting out the items needed for the recipe ! I’ve asked many ppl about the items needed and ppl haven’t been so willingly to help but thank you so much for doing this ! I would like to come and see if I can get the lanterns 2x  , pochette 2x and that’s all for now until I can get more :3


----------



## ryuk (Apr 6, 2020)

hi there, do you happen to have any spare cherry blossom recipes?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

immyshine said:


> Hi there first of all I wanna say thank you for doing this and also putting out the items needed for the recipe ! I’ve asked many ppl about the items needed and ppl haven’t been so willingly to help but thank you so much for doing this ! I would like to come and see if I can get the lanterns 2x  , pochette 2x and that’s all for now until I can get more :3


No problem! I'm glad you found the listings of the recipe ingredients helpful  I'd be happy to craft all those for you, just gather the materials and send me a code when you're ready for me to come and craft!



xoons said:


> hi there, do you happen to have any spare cherry blossom recipes?


I have a spare cherry blossom wand recipe, but that's it I'm afraid!


----------



## jzwang0 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi! Thanks for doing this, that's awesome. Can I just get a bonsai? I'll make sure to tip!


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

jzwang0 said:


> Hi! Thanks for doing this, that's awesome. Can I just get a bonsai? I'll make sure to tip!


Sure thing, just PM a dodo code when you're ready.


----------



## Baroque (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello! Would it be possible for you to craft me a sakura-wood flooring and a cherry-blossom umbrella? I have all the materials ready!


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

Baroque said:


> Hello! Would it be possible for you to craft me a sakura-wood flooring and a cherry-blossom umbrella? I have all the materials ready!


Yep! Just PM me the code.

Also closing up for tonight, no more requests for now


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 6, 2020)

can i get the  stone braches and bonsai


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

Ashariel said:


> can i get the  stone braches and bonsai


Closed thread for tonight, sorry


----------

